# Adam's dead skin cells



## pianoman (Nov 11, 2011)

So, weston stoler asked me this question and I want to know input about it. "If hair wouldn't be here without "Dead" skin cells does that mean that adam had no hair before the fall?"  Thanks


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

> May I remind you of Deut 29:29. What may be the case but hasn't been revealed is not the basis for dogma.



the position of the board is such


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 11, 2011)

What's wrong with dead skin cells? Would that have made Paradise any less "good"? Would that have caused such distress to Adam and Eve that their whole "experience" of God's good world was ruined.

Dead skin cells isn't a bad case of dandruff, excema, sin, illness and death.

Remember that it's "good", not the best of all possible worlds, which world remains in the future for Christ and His people.

The world was capable of corruption.

Adam and Eve didn't yet deserve the best of all possible worlds, because they had not fulfilled the probation, and also they and their offspring had not fulfilled the Creation Mandate, and built the City of God (godly civilisation) on Earth, leading to the introduction of the incorruptible world.

People ask silly questions like did Adam and Eve go to the lavatory, because there must be some people out there that don't like going to the lavatory 

Now in this fallen world Christ has fulfilled the probation, and when the Great Commission, and the Creation Mandate, to the extent that it can be in a fallen world, are fulfillled, the world will be perfected by God in Christ.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 11, 2011)

pianoman said:


> So, weston stoler asked me this question and I want to know input about it. "If hair wouldn't be here without "Dead" skin cells does that mean that adam had no hair before the fall?"  Thanks



Two points:

1. Why use current conditions as the universal standard? In other words, why does the empirical observation that dead skin cells accompany hair growth have any bearing on how things worked prior to the Fall?

2. Death of Man is not the same thing as death of a skin cell, (or a bug, or a blade of grass, etc. ). None of those things are Image Bearers in any sense.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 11, 2011)

View attachment 2445 Give that man a prize. Yes Virginia, baldness is next to godliness, hence the bald is beautiful movement among the truly spiritual.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 12, 2011)

I was actually going to shave my head. I have before, I did feel slightly more spiritual when I did it


----------



## pianoman (Nov 12, 2011)

So that was your point of asking the question. lol


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 12, 2011)

pianoman said:


> So that was your point of asking the question. lol



No, I am listening to 30 sermons by Kim Riddlebarger about Amillennialism and he made a sarcastic joke about it and I was wondering if it held any weight. Did skin die and regrow before the fall.


----------

